# 

## US1GBF

.  10.08.2012.  148.775

*  48 ():*

   .  6     1  -2, 4  -8 , 2  -32.    .  , , ,   .   -    , 1  .     .

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

2015.05.13. 0638 156,800 MHz, 16 ch: "  " 59  (   -,    ).

2015.05.16-17    121,500/138,700/156,800 .  97      ,     -2 (" ").   ø,    ,   . ,      .     .
      -  ,  .    ,  -  .

----------

Igor@D66

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

"",   ,       .      (   ):

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

.        .         .     ,     .  (  ) ,      .         .           " ?"        -. ,   16-!  - "!" .     ,     .  ,  ,      ,   .        .     ,  ,  50 .       . -     SAR- -   ...    -    "  " :Smile: ...

----------

